# If $ is no object, who are the top IBS Dr's in America?



## ColinCharlie88 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have IBS D and had come find that all the GI Dr's I have dealt with are not truly specialist-of-specialists on IBS (they all seem to think its stress and pharmacuetical drugs are the only solutions). I have had this for 5 years and its getting worse and worse - the side effects of the drugs are equally as bad

If money is no object, who are the best IBS Dr's, Practices, &/or Clinics. I will travel anywhere.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.chapelhilldoctors.com/biotemplate.php?id=27

Even lists the costs to visit. They don't accept insurance at the clinic but will print off all the forms for you to file for insurance reimbursement.

Dr. Drossman is an expert in Functional Bowel Disorders, and has been researching them and leading the research community.


----------



## ColinCharlie88 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone know anything about Mayo Clinic, Cleveland Clinic, UCLA or Johns Hopkins?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I were going to go to Califorina I would also look at Cedar Sinai, where Dr. Pimentel is

UNC-Chapel Hill also has a Functional GI clinic (where Dr. Drossman used to work before going into private practice).

I only know the UNC clinic because that is where I went and saw Dr. Drossman, worked out well for me, but if you don't like the Carolina's I'll understand. 

http://www.mayoclinic.org/gi-rst/motility.html at Mayo Clinic may be worthwhile.

http://www.uclahealth.org/body.cfm?id=453&action=detail&limit_department=15&limit_division=1015&limit_program=5035&CFID=91355495&CFTOKEN=53580592 So UCLA does have a specific center.

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/gastroenterology_hepatology/our_team/ Lists who des what at Hopkins.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I have been to Mayo in Minnesota twice for IBS- in 2007 and again last year. I had a few different tests each time but came up empty both times. They also pushed a two-week physical therapy at me both times which most insurance won't cover- even with a letter of medical necessity- and is too expensive for the average person and doesn't have impressive success rates (biofeedback for the pelvic floor which they seem to be diagnosing so many patients with these days regardless of their symptoms- even those with GP!) And I'm within driving distance yet they didn't have me come back for a follow-up. Apparently if I'm not able to try the biofeedback they have no other options for me. Last year it cost me $2,000.00 out-of-pocket after insurance and I have nothing to show for it.

It may depend on luck with getting the right Dr. Also, if you visit their website and choose a Dr., be aware that you might not actually be seeing that Dr. but rather a rookie who works under them.


----------



## PoopiePalace (Oct 12, 2012)

To ColinCharlie88, I am currently being treated by Dr. Mark Pimentel at the GI Motility Clinic at Cedar's Sinai in Los Angeles. He is one of the major researcher's in the field of IBS-D and IBS-C. In fact he believes he will have a cure for us within 4-5 months. He is currently working with a drug company to get a medication developed which he has been working on, but I will let him tell you the details. Most importantly, is that he will do whatever it takes as a Doctor for his patients. He leaves no stone unturned. If money is truly no option, Cedar's in LA under the care of Dr. Mark Pimentel would be my recommendation.


----------



## ColinCharlie88 (Sep 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr. George Triadafilopoulos

He is a motility expert. He runs a private practice in the Bay Area, and is also a Stanford gastroenterology professor. I believe he won a nationwide "MD of the year" award recently.

http://www.elcaminogastro.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/site.physicians/action/dtl/phys/99800253.cfm

Good luck to you


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I went to Mayo and it was a joke. The doctor really didn't listen to what I said (as was evident in her notes) and spent all of about 3 minutes looking over the medical records I brought with me then ordered the same tests that I already had. One of the CT scans they did gave me such bad diarrhea that I couldn't make it to my next appointment without running to the bathroom 10 times (like I didn't already have a bowel problem) then I couldn't drive home that day because it was so bad. I did, however, get a bill for $18,000.00 that I get to pay 20% of. So glad I drove all the way there to waste my time and money NOT!

To only find a doctor that will actually do some research for you and not blow you off once they run thru their little list of tests, would be wonderful. Just wish I had the time and money to find such a doctor. The Mayo doctor did say she thought there was something else wrong, just didn't know what it is. Told me to get an HIV test (how humiliating), like I cruise the bars at night bringing home the riff raff or something. By the way, the HIV test was negative (go figure!). So much for them. If I ever find such a doctor I'll pass it on.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

refuse to live this way said:


> I went to Mayo and it was a joke. The doctor really didn't listen to what I said (as was evident in her notes) and spent all of about 3 minutes looking over the medical records I brought with me then ordered the same tests that I already had.
> 
> To only find a doctor that will actually do some research for you and not blow you off once they run thru their little list of tests, would be wonderful."
> 
> ...


----------



## ericnyc (Jun 19, 2013)

Any top docs in NY area?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is this center that focuses on IBS in NY http://www.mindbodydigestive.com/


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

You might refer to our Pinterest board about IBS Thought Leaders for a list of clinicians.

Jeff


----------



## Reed (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been looking for help with IBS for 35+years. I have been to Mayo as well as tens of other Medical Doctors.

MD's have two tools - pills and surgery. Great stuff for some problems, but not chronic conditions like IBS.

The way I hear your question is basically - "I have a terrible clog in my sink. Does anyone know who the best electrician is?"

We've been taught that if we have any problem with our body, we need to ask an MD. But they don't have the answers.

The best answers I've found are from nutritionists and acupuncturists. The acupuncturist I see also suffered seriously from IBS. He now provides treatment for IBS and is creating a pro-biotic that works really well.


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a Registered Dietitian and specialist in the area of food sensitivities - what I've found in my practice is that many IBS sufferers have food sensitivities that are actually causing/contributing to symptoms. People can develop sensitivities to just about ANY food (even "healthy" foods) or food chemical (whether a naturally occuring chemical, such as solanine, or one that was added, such as a food dye) and "trigger" foods will vary from person to person. I kid you not, some clients have suffered from IBS and other symptoms for years, going from doctor to doctor and medication to medication, only to find out that food sensitivities were the underlying cause of their symptoms. I've worked with clients who had a complete turn-around within the first 2 weeks of identifying and elminating their triggers.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I've posted it in a different thread but I'll post it here... i go to Dr Julie Foont in the NYC area, she works for Gotham Gastroenterology on the Upper East Side and is affiliated with Manhattan Endoscopy Center (where im going for my colonoscopy this week). She spends the right amount of time with you, takes full notes of your history and symptoms, and she really works with you to get better. She told me having IBS is no way to live and she's determined to get me feeling better before a big trip I have in september. She understands IBS and doesn't write it off if you don't come up with a more severe, easy to diagnose issue. If you google her, you'll see the reviews she has on ZocDoc and HealthGrades etc. She's wonderful.

And, she doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I just pay my co-pay to see her. Seriously. If you are in the area, i highly recommend her.


----------



## Toronto Marc (Jul 23, 2015)

Would love to hear about other great MDs in the Northeast if people have reco's.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

If money was no object.. No question I would be at Dr. Habba's office. Upper New Jersey. If you go to him PROMISE me you will update us with what happens. Be sure to title it my experience with Dr. Habba.

He knows ALL Ibs has an underlying cause and will find it and fix it. It is his specialty and he really fixes people. Google him


----------

